# Finally a decent remote for HTPC!



## Regnar2 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not trying to sell anything but I wanted everyone that I finally found a decent remote for the PC. Its not slow and it just plane works. But first to let you know that dont waste your money on the Logitech diNovo Mini. It is a worthless remote and what a pain it has been with. R key doesnt work anymore and sometimes the buttons dont work until you pull the battery.

I recieved an Ipod Touch for Christmas and was browsing through the apps. I came across Logitech Mouse and Keyboard and gave it a try. I was happy. It was free and worked better than the diNovo. Well if free is good a paying app must be better right. Well in my case it was. I tried out the Hippo Remote and I am extremely happy. I just works. Its fast, better remotes and its easy. Only one thing bothers me but I guess the Iphone doesnt have this problem. When you dont use the remote for awhile you have to swipe it and wait for to reconnect with the computer. It takes about 2-3 seconds. 

I just wanted to let you all know about a decent alternative. Oyeah it cost 4.99 plus and Ipod Touch or Iphone.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Apples little gizmos just keep getting better 

Good find, and thanks for sharing :yes:


----------

